# divorce lawyer



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Anyone have any recommendations for a divorce lawyer? Preferably in the north GTA, Markham, Richmond Hill, Vaughn, Aurora...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yikkess... I can always ask my dad, he used to live in Rhill


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Please do. Thanks.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

sorry to hear


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Sorry to hear that you need one. Just been through this in the last year as well. Sucks. 

What kind of divorce is this going to be? Is it going to be a very smooth agreeable one or is it going to be a fight?

Also, is this a new split or have you been separated for a while? If it is a new split, I was told that we need to be separated for 1 year before filing for divorce. Unless there is infidelity or abuse involved that is.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Dad said he let my mum draw up a contract and just signed it lol. Sorry there Riceburner.. :/


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> Dad said he let my mum draw up a contract and just signed it lol. Sorry there Riceburner.. :/


Mistake on Mum's part 

My ex and I worked everything out on our own as well but we made sure both of us had lawyers look it over and sign it after making recommendations. I really don't think either of us will get nasty with each other but if it does get nasty, it is much harder to dispute a contract that has legal representation on both sides.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh no I am pretty sure they had legal people at least review it.


----------

